# Scaleway Launches Native IPv6 and IPv6 only 1.99/mo



## drmike (Mar 31, 2016)

Scaleway continues to impress.


Now they've launched IPv6 natively and are even discounting those 2.99 instance further if you use IPv6 only.


IPv6 will also let you spare €1 per server if you don't need a public IPv4. As such, you can now benefit from a VPS with 2GB of ram, 50GB of SSD, 200Mbit/s unmetered bandwidth for as low as €1.99 per month.


Source: https://blog.scaleway.com/2016/03/31/introducing-native-ipv6-connectivity-on-scaleway/


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 31, 2016)

> IPv6 will also let you spare €1 per server if you don't need a public IPv4



You could already save €1  by launching IPv4-less servers that only used private networking private IPs (perfect for database severs and other non-public facing uses).



> Starting now, IPv6 is available on all our C2 and VPS servers



My poor little ARM C1 servers have to wait...



> The IPv6 is tied to the physical server or to the slot of your VPS. This means that your IPv6 will change if you stop your server. We're already working on new options to let you migrate your IPv6 between your servers.



Which means updating DNS settings if you turn off your server and have a domain tied to that IPv6



> Scaleway continues to impress.



I'm always impressed when a hosting company innovates instead of following the crowd and slapping some off the shelf solution on their website (_of course it's easier to come up with the funds to innovate when your parent company is one of the largest ISPs and mobile operators in France_).


----------



## drmike (Mar 31, 2016)

Yeah their parent owner helps.


Have to say thought they could go Quanta manufacturing gear like other big companies and call it a day and or buy from other vendors.


I am impressed that they are actually producing computers there in France.  We need more of this all over the old industrialized world.


----------



## willie (Mar 31, 2016)

Is ipv6 available for the C1 servers now?  There was some technical obstacle to that earlier.  C1's with no internet (reachable only from other Scaleway servers through LAN) have been available for 1.99/month for a while and I figured the 1.00 charge for internet connectivity was partly for the ipv4 address and partly for bandwidth.  So it's interesting that the bandwidth without the ipv4 is now free.


Also of possible interest, the C1 costs 0.99 euro/month for the server + 1.00/month per 50GB for LSSD volumes + optional 1.00/month for (ipv4) internet.  You can change the LSSD size in 50GB increments through the web panel, but you can apparently set it in 1GB increments through the API.  So you can configure a C1 with 5GB of LSSD that way.  What I don't know is if you still get charged 1.00 or just 0.10.  I wonder if you can really get a C1 compute server with minimal disk for 1.09/month.  Of course it could still transfer data to/from other servers through the LAN, or now through ipv6, or soon using the object store.


----------



## fm7 (Mar 31, 2016)

DomainBop said:


> I'm always impressed when a hosting company innovates instead of following the crowd and slapping some off the shelf solution on their website (_of course it's easier to come up with the funds to innovate when your parent company is one of the largest ISPs and mobile operators in France_).






drmike said:


> Yeah their parent owner helps.
> 
> 
> Have to say thought they could go Quanta manufacturing gear like other big companies and call it a day and or buy from other vendors.
> ...





Think about ... government giveaways  


From swifnoc - WHT *09-17-13* 



> Are you aware of structural development funds in the European Union?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SwiftNoc - WHT - 08-22-13



> On the financing of hardware:
> Its called European Regional Development Fund (ERDF) and they are available for innovative products. Suppose Company X develops such an innovative product (with EU grants under ERDF) and Company Y buys those products (with EU grants, ESF or ERDF) and both companies are owned by the same people - then it will not matter much that Company Y is not renting out the product at a profit, as long it somehow breaks even (easy to do with 3/4th of the product paid by the EU).
> Company X makes the profit, Company Y is buying the product en deploys it at break even, at a very low price to attract many customers leasing the product, so there is justification to buy more of the product from Company X.


----------



## drmike (Mar 31, 2016)

It's good gov is getting behind this in France.  I am against dole outs though.  However, having domestic industry to compete and sell abroad is vital.  Ideally the dollars come with sharing and licensing agreements for other French companies.


I wish govs weren't doing this, but sovereign funds in places like China leverage huge sums wrecking things and without regard.   It's economic warfare.


----------



## fm7 (Mar 31, 2016)

drmike said:


> It's good gov is getting behind this in France.  I am against dole outs though.  However, having domestic industry to compete and sell abroad is vital.  Ideally the dollars come with sharing and licensing agreements for other French companies.
> 
> 
> I wish govs weren't doing this, but sovereign funds in places like China leverage huge sums wrecking things and without regard.   It's economic warfare.



The European Commission allocates part of the EU budget to companies and organisations in the form of calls for tender, grants or funds and other financing programmes.


http://ec.europa.eu/contracts_grants/grants_en.htm


E.g.: Research or innovation project: http://ec.europa.eu/programmes/horizon2020/en/how-get-funding


----------



## YourLastHost (Mar 31, 2016)

This is really nice as a small step in web hosting innovation and in the slow movement to IPv6. With some economic advantage, it will most certainly help people who have their "project" or "learning" sites to move over, but with the sad state of current IPv6 support, it won't be making a huge difference in the IPv6 overall pool. That's okay, though, since I doubt that was their mission in the first place 

Kudos.


----------



## willie (Mar 31, 2016)

It means that economic pressure on ipv4 has gotten real, which a huge provider like online/scaleway finding itself with more servers than v4 addresses.  Given that lots of "cloud" customers are using those boxes as infrastructure servers rather than public-facing, ipv6 is a big win.


----------



## fm7 (Mar 31, 2016)

willie said:


> It means that economic pressure on ipv4 has gotten real, which a huge provider like online/scaleway finding itself with more servers than v4 addresses.  Given that lots of "cloud" customers are using those boxes as infrastructure servers rather than public-facing, ipv6 is a big win.



1. Online.net started providing native IPv6 many years ago. And it is more than regular IPv6, it is IPv6 failover for free.


2. DC-2 has 4,500m2,  DC-3 (11,800m2+3,400m2), DC-4 (7,500m2)  and Iliad is also building DC-5. Note: Server room spaces.


3. Iliad is the 3rd largest telecom group in France and offers broadband (18 million subscribers).


4. Online.net has less than 90,000 dedicated servers.


IPv4 likely not a problem


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 31, 2016)

fm7 said:


> 4. Online.net has less than 90,000 dedicated servers.
> 
> 
> IPv4 likely not a problem



Agree. Iliad / Online.net is one of the few that doesn't need to worry about an IPv4 shortage..yet.


AS 12876 Online SAS has 245,760 IPv4  + AS 12322 Free SAS  has 11,116,544 IPv4 (of which 1 x /12, 2 x /13, 2 x /16, and 1 x /18 are Online SAS prefixes...about 2.2 million  of those 11.12 million).  So about 2.5 million IPv4 with Online SAS prefixes. OVH by contrast has "only" 1.6 million IPs.



> It's good gov is getting behind this in France.



It probably helps that Iliad CEO Niel (the 9th richest person in France) has been buying up major media properties in France (including the most highly respected French paper LeMonde  ). which gives him a voice to have his ideas heard by the gov and promote the need to develop a strong French tech industry 



> His critics have only one explanation: By getting his hands on Le Monde, the businessman is buying himself both some respectability and a formidable tool for influence...
> 
> 
> Indeed, Niel doesn't deny that. Since acquiring _Le Monde_, he says he wastes less time trying to track down political leaders. ...



http://www.worldcrunch.com/business-finance/what-039-s-driving-xavier-niel-france-039-s-mercurial-tech-billionaire-/iliad-t-mobile-entrepreneur-free-school-investment-42/c2s17640/


----------



## willie (Apr 1, 2016)

Well I don't know the story then, but scaleway is out of ip's a lot of the time, even when they have servers.  I thought v6 would help them deal with that issue once they got it working.  Maybe it's more of an administrative thing, getting v4's from online.net.


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 1, 2016)

willie said:


> Well I don't know the story then, but scaleway is out of ip's a lot of the time, even when they have servers.  I thought v6 would help them deal with that issue once they got it working.  Maybe it's more of an administrative thing, getting v4's from online.net.



They will route blocks and not single ips. So management has to decide if yet another /xx block will be switched into the Scaleway project or not.


----------



## fm7 (Apr 1, 2016)

DomainBop said:


> It probably helps that Iliad CEO Niel (the 9th richest person in France) has been buying up major media properties in France (including the most highly respected French paper LeMonde  ). which gives him a voice to have his ideas heard by the gov and promote the need to develop a strong French tech industry



Agreed. 


Niel makes no secret of his ambitions for Paris: "we must strengthen the international reputation of Paris. My idea is to open a visible and iconic place, for Parisians, of course, but also for province and abroad entrepreneurs.":



> March 31, 2016
> 
> 
> ...
> ...






> *La mégacité numérique de Xavier Niel*
> 
> 
> _Avec la halle Freyssinet, Xavier Niel veut faire de Paris la capitale européenne de l'innovation. *35 000 mètres carrés*, 1 000 start-up attendues._
> ...



 

BTW Iliad made a $20 billion offer in 2014 to buy two-thirds of T-Mobile US -- the offer was rebuffed by Deutsche Telekom. More recently Xavier Niel has increased his stake in Telecom Italia to just over 15 percent of the voting rights, strengthening his position as the carrier's second-largest shareholder. He has already snapped up other operators in Europe, such as Orange Switzerland -- now Salt Mobile -- and Monaco Telecom. He is also behind Golan Telecom in Israel. The latest rumours to emerge are that he has been exploring options to enter the UK market.


----------



## fm7 (Apr 1, 2016)

DomainBop said:


> http://www.worldcrunch.com/business-finance/what-039-s-driving-xavier-niel-france-039-s-mercurial-tech-billionaire-/iliad-t-mobile-entrepreneur-free-school-investment-42/c2s17640/



Great article!


----------



## fm7 (Apr 1, 2016)

willie said:


> Well I don't know the story then, but scaleway is out of ip's a lot of the time, even when they have servers.  I thought v6 would help them deal with that issue once they got it working.  Maybe it's more of an administrative thing, getting v4's from online.net.



_Scaleway_ is a _cloud_ division of _Online_._net._


Last November Online.net launched a semi-dedicated/dedicated Web hosting service called Cloud Hosting Powered by Scaleway  (max 2 tenants per C1 server).





Online.net CEO/CTO Arnaud de Bermingham said the "Hybrid hosting" service was a "big success" (Nov 12, 2015). Interestingly, the C1s, launched on April 2, 2015 costing 10€/720h, heavily promoted in May ("Get your May month free and run up to 10 BareMetal servers", and after a huge price cut in September ("We are slashing the C1 price by 70 percent") didn't seem a success. In fact, French forums had a lot of criticism posted by developers about ARM's 32-bit and lack of available software: compilers, operating systems, DBMS (e.g; Postgres), etc. I *guess* the frankenstein "Hybrid hosting"  was born to increase C1 usage / justify EU grants so I guess the C1/IPv4 shortage was somewhat artificial, ultimately caused by product flop -- forcing Online.net to create a new product to reduce the number of idle C1s.



> Online.net - Arnaud ‏@online_fr
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Regarding IPv6, Online.net requires use of DHCP (with unique ID per block) to allocate IPv6 addresses to a server. Moving IPv6 is a matter of moving those IDs, allowing the customer to move IPv6 addresses to servers hosted in others PODs or others Iliad data centers if you want.





Online.net: /48 per customer


Scaleway's initial implementation seems to be based on the MAC address -- I guess due the huge number of users and/or Scaleway's current lack of block delegation feature.


----------



## fm7 (Apr 1, 2016)

fm7 said:


> Regarding IPv6, Online.net requires use of DHCP (with unique ID per block) to allocate IPv6 addresses to a server.



Clarification: Actually the IP is static. The DCHPV6 client  (e.g. Dibbler) is used to announce your subnet to be routed towards your server;


:~# cat /etc/network/interfaces


....
  iface eth0 inet6 static
   netmask 56
   address 2001:bc8:xxxx:100::1


----------

